# Aquarium/ Fish Pics



## AUSGECKO (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi, thought i`d share pics of some of my fish Please feel free to add some of your own 

Electric yellow (Labidochromis caeruleus)





Psuedotropheus elongatus "mpanga"


----------



## m_beardie (Jan 1, 2009)

wow those fish are amazing! love them!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks! Sorry guys and girls...... I just realised I posted this thread in the wrong forum (exotics/ other reptiles) my appolagies  If any one knows how to move this to the appropriate forum please let me know or if a moderator wants to do it. Sorry again.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 2, 2009)

Great looking cichlids Geck82, id love to see a pic of the tank setup


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 2, 2009)

Here are some of mine, they never quite stay still long enough to get a picture.

We have some young electric blues, a few starting to show some colour now.


----------



## Luke1 (Jan 2, 2009)

im not aloud to get chilards  i have bugger all fish really but they are all mums...the only fish i have is a bristel nose cat fish! 

Mrs I whats the brown cat fish? i used to have 2 but didn't know what the heck they were LOL


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 2, 2009)

They are Featherfin Catfish and are MASSIVE !!


----------



## Renagade (Jan 2, 2009)

my tank used to look like this first pic. i have taken out most of the plant stauff and now have mainly rocks. refer to second pic
i also keep aftrican cichlids and a few other things. i have hybrid babys quite often too.


----------



## amazonian (Jan 2, 2009)

I had a 8x2x2 with Cichlids.
Kept & bred many species over the years.

I now have a 6x2x2 I am setting up (painting the cabinet atm) to keep a colony of Fronties.


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 2, 2009)

I dont think any of mine will have a chance to breed, considering how many different fish are in the tank, but its always nice to sit and watch.

I am however thinking of setting up another tank for the electric blues.


----------



## Luke1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> They are Featherfin Catfish and are MASSIVE !!


 
ah ok! thanks! thats why mine had to go! LOL they got HUGE....litterally the size of a brick!

awsome fish everyone!


----------



## Smithers (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's some of mine


----------



## Luke1 (Jan 2, 2009)

love them smithers! they are awsome! especially the first one!


----------



## bundysnake (Jan 2, 2009)

Here you go............


----------



## Renagade (Jan 2, 2009)

oh. heaps jealous bundysnake. i with i had the montivation and money for a saltwater tank.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 2, 2009)

Mrs l i love your red scats but be careful did you know that they have venomous spines in thier gills? I know someone who got tagged by one and almost had to go to hospital! Them featherfins look like Synodontis eupterus to me.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 2, 2009)

Smithers i love your heavily planted aquarium, I use to have one of them with discus and tetras but as you would know its alot of maintenance! Cichlids are less time consuming for me  Everyones tanks look great! Keep em coming!


----------



## MatE (Jan 2, 2009)

I would love to get back into tanks again but have reptiles now.Awesome pics everyone.Loved catching my own marine fish much cheaper than buying them lol.


----------



## bump73 (Jan 2, 2009)

Couple of mine

Ben


----------



## dragonking (Jan 2, 2009)

luv the pics


----------



## Kirby (Jan 2, 2009)

hey bundysnake, are you on MASA forum?




this is mine.. !!






well, not yet.. will be soon. getting into Marines is expensive..


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 2, 2009)

My Tank




Male Psuedotropheus perspicax "orange cap" I`ve been trying to get agood pic of him for 2 days now but he knows what im up to, He`s my favourite.




Albino bristle nose




Better pic of male Psuedotropheus elongatus "mpanga"


----------



## dottyback (Jan 2, 2009)

Great photo's of fish peoples!

I used to keep a lot of fish now i just have 3 big tanks and a little planted tank with lake Tebera rainbow's.

Here is a tigrinus shovelnose catfish






I Keep 3 of these in a 6x2x2 tank, they are Boulengerochromis microlepis


----------



## cris (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is a crab im fairly sure its a _Varuna literata_ I also have a few other pics but im too lazy to go through the old ones or get more now.


----------



## Tolly (Jan 2, 2009)

nice setups' yeah i was obsessed with fish before i could keep reps; i only have the 1 discus tank these days..


----------



## gravitation (Jan 2, 2009)

An older picture, still looks pretty similar.

All my current pictures got munched on by my computer ;_;


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 3, 2009)

Yay fish 

Heres some of my aros and an alligator gar _Atractosteus spatula_ The gars have just gone on the Noxous list so I will has to get a permet to keep them now


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 3, 2009)

Scleropages, how big are your gars? I have a mate who has a 4ft pair


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 3, 2009)

Geck82 said:


> Scleropages, how big are your gars? I have a mate who has a 4ft pair


 

Only babys , ones just over 2 foot the others just under 3 , there only just over a year old :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hallie (Jan 3, 2009)

This is my wifes set up i bought her for xmas...


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 3, 2009)

I didnt know the scats had a venomous spine in thier gills, better not touch them....

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 3, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> I didnt know the scats had a venomous spine in thier gills, better not touch them....
> 
> Thanks for the information.


 

LOL , the dorsal fin is the venomus bit , not the gills


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 3, 2009)

Scleropages said:


> LOL , the dorsal fin is the venomus bit , not the gills


 Sorry thats my mistake.


----------



## Renagade (Jan 3, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> I didnt know the scats had a venomous spine in thier gills, better not touch them....
> 
> Thanks for the information.


 
that's right Mrs I, no more cuddles. hahah


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 3, 2009)

Haha, i just think i wont touch them at all. lol....


----------



## PeachSlices (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice fish everyone!
i especially love the Emporor cichlids and those duboisi

Heres my Tropheus Mpulungu setup


----------



## emmjay23 (Jan 5, 2009)

:jealous:

I had to leave my tank in Alice Springs when I moved. My father-in-law now has it.
Can't wait to get started building up another tank.. I'm sure there will be lots of debating between hubby and me what fish we'll go for..
See if I can dig up some pics of the old tank but I think they were on the computer that died :?

Edit: nope, can't find the pics :cry:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 9, 2009)

Ive kept that many different fish but get sick of them too quick and move onto a different sort lol Ive just sold my colony of 7 bar frontosas once they bred and now have an empty tank but cant decide what to put in it...


----------



## bundysnake (Jan 14, 2009)

it costed me a packet that's why i sold up........... but i miss it and it was alot of fun & learning along the way


----------

